# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Poezi humoristike

## harry

Kryetar Suxhuku

Syrgjyn gjallë e syrgjyn vdekur,
ne po hajmë suxhuk të pjekur.

Me bagëti e me bujqësi
krejt nsuxhuk i kemi shti.

Ku e lam e ku na mbeti
Pa suxhuk po kris qameti

Vaj vatani e mjer mileti,
edhe komshive I ka hy lezeti.

Do të  shkrihem e venitem,
për një copë po shkaravitem.

Kem lidhe besën me kroatin,
për suxhuk e kem lidhë fatin.

N ilem të madhe ka ra shpija,
për sa kila, tbëhet porosia?

Ti Fatmir O faqe bardhë,
morre namë O atdhetarë.

Nuk të harron kur shoqnia,
midis gjumi tpërmend fëmija.

Për suxhuk ti skurseve gje,
stë harron komuna me.

O te djeks O të pa djeks,
ke suxhuk për çdo oreks.

Era e tij po na trullon,
edhe atdheun po na kujton.

Jemi çmendur ashiqare,
O nuk lodhem për Abetare

Kush po lodhet për atdhe e shqip,
veç suxhuku tjet me krip.

Jemi popull me tradita,
me suxhuk, O u kalita.

Vetëm ai na bashkon,
lezeti i tij na afron

Atdhetarë a po ndëgjoni,
kryetar SUXHUKUN ta votoni.

Vetëm ky na bashkon,
lezeti i tij na afron.

Syrgjyn gjallë e syrgjyn vdekur,
nuk jetohet pa suxhuk të pjekur

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

ma bej nje rracion  SUNXHUK  se na cave hunden

----------


## Niçe

"edhe per mu lene i bishtuk
   ma ka njite oreksi i madh per suxhuk
   si me kene ndoj qime ujk
   vij verdelle ne çurkuslluk
   shiu rrjedh neper ulluk
   tana vajzat un i nduk
   por ja beh urija tuk
   e m' duhet n' shpi me shku tan ngut
   pa suxhuk nuk ban as ***..."
   ne daç i cop kot je tu m' lute...
   kshtu kndoi Shtjefni me lahute...

 edhe i pytje kisha, mos punon ndoj kasphane ti zemra, se e njifke mire marakun e shqiptarit...

----------


## hotboy

haha hihi
kemi lind
per dashuri

----------


## hotboy

pse bre neper keta fotume kur ska poezi tuqe interesant 
hajt se ma posht pi shkrujm do nese doni merni e-mailin tim
sweet-hackers@hotmail.com

----------


## hotboy

Bayan "Mızmız"

Şunları Söyler : "Aaah başım.. ayağım.. ayyy mideme ağrı saplandı." 
Halk Dilinde İsimleri : Mıymıntı, Uyuntu, ***ın ağrısı. 
Avantajları : Sayesinde anatomi ve tıp bilginiz gelişir. 
Dezavantajları : Bulaşıcıdır!

----------


## hotboy

Bayan 'Patron'

Şunları Söyler : "Çabuk kalk!! O kravat olmamış çı*** başka bir tane tak!! Saçlarını biraz kestir!! Git para kazan!" 
Halk Dilinde İsimleri : Çokbilmiş, Müdire Hanım, Diktatör, Terminatör! 
Avantajları : Çoğunlukla doğruları söyler. 
Dezavantajları : Yahu doğruları söylese ne oluuuuur, söylemese ne oluuur...

----------


## hotboy

> Bayan 'Patron'
> 
> Şunları Söyler : "Çabuk kalk!! O kravat olmamış çı*** başka bir tane tak!! Saçlarını biraz kestir!! Git para kazan!" 
> Halk Dilinde İsimleri : Çokbilmiş, Müdire Hanım, Diktatör, Terminatör! 
> Avantajları : Çoğunlukla doğruları söyler. 
> Dezavantajları : Yahu doğruları söylese ne oluuuuur, söylemese ne oluuur...


 :Muahhh:

----------


## hotboy

> 


komik sms

*Öyle güzelki gözlerin,bakmasını bir bilsen
Öldürür mahvedersin,yakmasını bir bilsen..



*İki tane kör tanıdım;
Biri senden başkasını görmeyen BEN,
Diğeri ise sana divane olan beni göremeyen SEN..



*Seni sensiz de yasayabiliyorum..En azindan kafami dinliyorum...



*Kendini mutlu hissediyorsan, bir yerde yine bir salaklik yaptin ve farkinda degilsin demektir. 

*Yaşamaya ayrı, yürütmeye ayrı zaman mı ? Ben darbe kullanıyorum. Yıkıyorum. Çıkıyorum.


Bir uçurumun kenarindan düssem ve tek dalim sen olsan düsmemek için seni kökünden sökerim..

*Bir uçurumun kenarindan düssem ve tek dalim sen olsan düsmemek için seni kökünden sökerim..

*Kendim için bisey istiyosam namerdin Allah'im Anneme guzel bi gelin nasip et!!

----------


## ELDORADO

SEY DIGERLER TURKçE BILSEYDI ANLAYABILIRDI FAKAT..............

----------


## Ermal 22

humor turk?

----------


## hotboy

Sevgi Sözleri
*Gördüğüm en güzel rüya senin olduğun,
Duyduğum en derin sevgi senin eserin, 
Gördüğüm en güzel dünya senin gözlerin,
Ve kurduğum en güzel hayal sensin.

*Gül bahçesinde geçse de ömrüm , 
Senin üstüne gül koklamam gülüm! 
Seni koklamak olsa da ölüm , 
İnan uğrunda ölmeye değersin gülüm

*Ne zaman tutsam ellerini, 
Gözlerimin önünden mevsimler geçer. 
Ne zaman gözlerin gözlerime değse
Samanyolundan bir yıldız düşer... 

*Dünya unutursa dönmeyi,
Rüzgar unutursa esmeyi,
Aşıklar unutursa sevmeyi,
Belki o zaman unuturum seni 

*Bir an buruk bir acı saplanırsa yüreğine,
gözlerin zamansız takılırsa,
kulakların zamansız deli gibi çınlarsa
bil ki bir yerlerde özlemişsindir 

Sevgilerin en güzeli seni sevmek, 
Özlemlerin en güzeli seni özlemek, 
Ve hayatın tadı sabah kalktığımda, 
Senin varolduğunu bilmek... 

 :pa dhembe:   :kryqezohen:   :Lulja3:

----------


## hotboy

> humor turk?



o ermal a je mir more

----------


## panthera nera

o turku mos jemi gje furum turk?!?!

----------


## shoku_tanku

At suxhuk maje per veti
Se s'han ma suxhuk mileti
boll na keni torturuar 
me suxhuk te perveluar
Gjithmon populli i ngrat
han suxhukun per sallat
Socialist e demokrat
vec suxhukun t'bajn dhurat
A ba suxhuku rend i dites
n'per seanca t'politikes
Ndaj o popull mos duroni
dilni n'shesh e protestoni
Ket suxhuk qe kena majt
politikes me ja fajt.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hotboy

po shka me bo qe spo dini turqe se tkishit dit ish kan ma mir  :pa dhembe:

----------


## hotboy

eeee bre njerz kshtu e paska rinija jon  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Ne nje are ne nje lendine
te pashe tek beje pipine
u zgjata me pa ne cik mo mire
po su duk gjo ishte erresire

Nga turpi shpejt e shpejt nxitove
nga hutimi patallonat hap harrove
u munova prap me pa
jo mer vlla su dukte gja

nen hijen e limonit
ti hajshe kajsia
katunari lalit
per ty ka me vdek ija

rruges kur kalojshe 
gjith serbes serbes
gomari merte vrull
si me qen mecedez 

kur shkonim me lope
kapur dore per dore
zemra ime shkriej 
tamon si akullore

kalun i vit 
kalun dy vjet
un po pres 
e ti po pret

i dite mo sdurova
afer tu afrova
turp mo nuk pata 
troc ta kerkova

ti embel me shikove
i trrullos e me habi
hape gojen ene fole
Ca osht sexi oj ti??

----------


## DEN_Bossi

hahaha - hallall grindavece se na kenaqe


Ej- po aq te vogel e kishte ai djali moj. hahahahha

----------


## Zemrushja

LOL Grindavecja

Kta cunat e sotem
bojn trimat e m'dhenj
te kpusin nga fjalet
te bejne telef

kur vje puna ne jet
ti shofesh si gjynafqar
t'vret zoti tu flasesh
e tu thush dy tri fjale  :ngerdheshje:

----------

